# North Georgia Traditional Archery - April Shoot



## dutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 20507

The April 3D shoot will be held on Sunday, April 6, 2014. There will be twenty 3D targets set in the woods for your enjoyment. Shoot all day for one low price.

We will "officially" begin at 8:30 a.m. with a devotional and then the shooting will begin. Weather is warming and this is the reason for the earlier start time. Don't panic, we do this every year. We pull targets at 3:30 p.m. so the last group must start no later than 2:30 p.m.

If you need to start before 8:30 a.m. in order to get to your own church services, the gate will be open by 8:00 a.m.

Shoot Fees are the same as they have been for quite some time.
Members - $5
Non-members - $10
Family of four or more - $15
Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help with the cost of food and supplies.

As always, if you are a first time shooter at out club, your shoot fees are on the house.

Dave Bureau is our shoot host for this month's event.

Y'all come see us.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't wait! We're coming up on Saturday and camping. So are Jeff and Tomi. Ya'll come join us!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like I might get to make this one. Been wanting to come up and shoot with yall in the hills for a while.


----------



## NortonZ7 (Mar 27, 2014)

I live in Alabama, but am going to try to make this. Looking forward to meeting some of y'all.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 27, 2014)

Gonna be big fun as usual


----------



## dutchman (Mar 28, 2014)

Allen Oliver said:


> Looks like I might get to make this one. Been wanting to come up and shoot with yall in the hills for a while.





NortonZ7 said:


> I live in Alabama, but am going to try to make this. Looking forward to meeting some of y'all.



Great news, guys! Looking forward to seeing you both!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 28, 2014)

I have it from a reliable source, that Mr. Wendall Poole may be coming Saturday afternoon to camp.

If we have enough interest, I will put together a Coon Shoot starting at 9pm Saturday evening. $5.00 per entry, winner take all.
The same format as Gene held at the State Shoot 2 weeks ago.

Potluck Supper at 7pm. Plenty of camping spots available for Saturday evening. 
Allen Rosen is bringing his bow making equipment.
Ya'll come on.


----------



## zanzibar (Mar 28, 2014)

William and I will be there on Saturday. Looking forward to another fun weekend. If all goes well, I'll finsh making our new hammock camping gear in time.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2014)

One week from today.


----------



## TWO GUNS (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking forward to it


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2014)

Pre-set up meal at Loretta's at 8:00 a.m. on Saturday. Set up will begin at 9:00 a.m. for anyone who can help. Thanks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 2, 2014)

I wonder if there is a bus that runs up that way...


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking forward to a great weekend with Jeff and friends. I hate that my grandson is missing it this month, but can't be helped. Hope the weather stays good!!!!!!  what's for supper Sat Grandpa?????


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like I'll be there so time Saturday afternoon. Can't wait to get away for a bit


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 3, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I wonder if there is a bus that runs up that way...



Hey Barry you can ride up with me Saturday. I got to go right thru Macon.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, we are planning on a coon shoot Sat night!!!
Gonna hang Easter eggs to shoot again on Sunday!!!!! got lots of cool prizes to win!!!!  candy, strings, silencers, homemade jam, string keepers, bow-klaw, boiled eggs, free rounds...hugs and smiles etc  etc  etc....WOW!!!! oh yeh and a rock give away...(ask Josie Cochran about this!!!)


----------



## Michael NG (Apr 5, 2014)

I was told that some of the self bow/primitive guys are there at this shoot. Anyone know?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 5, 2014)

Going to be leaving South Georgia around lunch headed that way. Going to take me about 4 hours to get up that way.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 5, 2014)

Look forward to meeting you Mr. Oliver. Fly under he radar and have a safe trip Sir.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 5, 2014)

I am bringing two Guitars and my mandolin with me. If anyone else plays maybe we can jam around the fire tonight. I think someone told me that Jeff plays. Maybe he can teach me something. I am no pro but love to play around the camp fire.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2014)

The course is set. Some interesting shot presentations for this month in luxe the famous running pig, the bedded buck in a very realistic setting, a bunch of turkeys ('tis the season, after all), and a "walk the line" shot. Gonna be big fun! Y'all come!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2014)

Good course.
Another fine potluck supper this evening, and a new format for the coon shoot.
12'shooters and the man from south of the gnat line takes the 
Money. Good shooting Allen Oliver! Tomi 2nd, Rachel Cook finished third. Good fun.
Ya'll come tomorrow!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 6, 2014)

Man, we had another great day in Gainesville today!. Good crowd, good shooting, good day all around. Some BIG prizes were won on the Easter Egg Shoot. Thanks to Tomi and Jeff for all the work putting it together and thanks to the donors of prizes for their generosity, even though some of it might have been unwitting...LOL!

A great day for our club. Thanks to all who made it possible.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Man, we had another great day in Gainesville today!. Good crowd, good shooting, good day all around. Some BIG prizes were won on the Easter Egg Shoot. Thanks to Tomi and Jeff for all the work putting it together and thanks to the donors of prizes for their generosity, even though some of it might have been unwitting...LOL!
> 
> A great day for our club. Thanks to all who made it possible.


DITTO
Always such a pleasure just being around everyone that participates at the NGTA shoots. What a family we have there.
A few pic's from my phone: Note that Allen Oliver was the ONLY one up to my challenge to shoot the old car. I told them they were not official members of NGTA until they had shot the car but that wasn't enough for some of them to do it.


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 6, 2014)

Great time today! Thanks Tomi , Jeff, Dave and the setup/takedown crew. Really good crowd! My back is killing me I shot so much.  Really look forward to these shoots.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 6, 2014)

Another great day as always!!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't know who shot highest score today but Ron Stancil shot a 152 on his scoring round and shot a total of three rounds (60 targets) and never missed the first target. He also busted open two eggs. He had his game on today and went home with the T-shirt donated by Steve Angell to prove it.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks and sounds like y'all had a great time. Hate that I missed it. I had some unwanted and unexpected family maters to attend to in the morning, but atleast I got in a little turkey hunting in the afternoon.


----------



## StringRash (Apr 6, 2014)

No picture of Ron's new shirt?


----------



## ArcheryMom (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like this...


----------



## StringRash (Apr 6, 2014)

Ethan demonstrated his skills again today by shooting at least one of Tomi's Easter eggs. This was his prize... Poor kid...


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 6, 2014)

My bunch had a good ole time as usual! We stayed all day Sat. and camped. Set up targets, shot till we were sore, ate too much, and then did it again Sunday. Pretty good weekend.


----------



## bbb6765 (Apr 6, 2014)

It was a great day watching my grandchildren shoot their new bows.  And for anyone who didn't show because threat of rain....not one drop did I see all day!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Apr 6, 2014)

Had a great time this weekend! Made it back home in 4 hours. We'll worth the trip. Good to meet some more of the fabulous people that are part of the Trad family.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 7, 2014)

Another good weekend at NGTA Club. There was a lot of broken arrows and lost ones left in the woods. Some trees became the target.No No:


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Another good weekend at NGTA Club. There was a lot of broken arrows and lost ones left in the woods. Some trees became the target.No No:



I have one that I'm sure is now orbiting the earth. It was still climbing last I saw it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a blast! Also have an arrow in orbit and another in the next county. The humidity had them arrows awfully bouncy


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2014)

I have pictures but they are too large and I would have to resize each one to allow and I am not gonna do it. I posted up 75 pics on fb.......we had alot of fun!!!!!


----------

